# $.99 Cent Bargains



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

Recently I had the opportunity to pick up a very nice selection of bargain CD's from a thrift store. I decided to write about them a little bit and post them here. I would also like to hear what other kinds of deals people got.
http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/12/17/minnesota-orchestra-showcase-99-special/


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This 99 cent digital download of 276 tracks covering 6 Handel oratorios and/or operas. Here is what the set includes:

Jephtha: English Chamber Orchestra, Johannes Somary, Maureen Forrester, Reri Grist, Helen Watts & Alexander Young;
Saul: Vienna Sym Orch, Copenhagen Boys Choir, Mogens Wöldike, Laurence Dutoit, Herbert Handt, Thomas Hemsley, Erling Thorborg, Jennifer Vyvyan & Helen Watts;
Judas Maccabaeus: English Chamber Orchestra, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir, Johannes Somary, Heather Harper & John Shirley-Quirk;
Semele: English Chamb Orch, J Somary, S Armstrong, J Diaz, E Fleet, J McCarthy, K Miller, F Palmer, N Taylor, R Tear & H Watts;
Theodora: English Chamb Orch, Johannes Somary, Amor Artis Chamber Choir, Maureen Forrester, Heather Harper, John Lawrenson & Maureen Lehane* <tenorAlexander Young;
Messiah: English Chamb Orch, Amor Artis Chamb Choir, J Somary, Justino Diaz, Yvonne Minton, Margaret Price & Alexander Young;

I listened to Jephtha last night and it is sung in English.


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

*2nd $.99 CD Dvorak Symphony No.8*

This was another good purchase for me. While it had a weak point the performance was strong and a welcome addition to the collection
http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/12/22/dvorak-symphony-no-8-99-special/


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

No luck finding 99 cent bargains on iTunes where I do most of my shopping.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Amazon has 100 tracks of Beethoven, including the entire Rene Leibowitz symphony cycle (first 34 tracks), all for $1.09. It is titled "The Genius of Beethoven." In digital music. Also, there are a lot of Amazon 99 cent digital sets of 100 or more tracks.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

At charity shops you can sometimes find CDs for as little as 50 cents (NZ cents, that is).


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Morton Feldman: Violin and Orchestra (Widmann/Pomerico)

A well-reviewed album, with the inexplicably low price of 99 cents for the MP3 version.

http://www.amazon.com/Morton-Feldma...qid=1419501221&sr=8-3&keywords=morton+feldman


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

iTunes has a lot of $9.99 bargains with Big Baroque Box Set which is pretty awesome.

Too bad on no 99 centers.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> Morton Feldman: Violin and Orchestra (Widmann/Pomerico)
> 
> A well-reviewed album, with the inexplicably low price of 99 cents for the MP3 version.


I like that one. The price is outrageous, and as I pushed the Purchase button, I made sure I was duly outraged.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> iTunes has a lot of $9.99 bargains with Big Baroque Box Set which is pretty awesome


Big Baroque Box sets Vols. 1-3 on Amazon for $.99 each. iTunes is easier to work with but Amazon has some great deals on classical digital downloads. Many, many in the $.99 - $2.49 range for massive amounts of music. The quality varies but you can always upgrade to a better version if you really like a piece.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, Amazon has tons of big box sets at 99 cents.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> At charity shops you can sometimes find CDs for as little as 50 cents (NZ cents, that is).


I like your country and especially love your PM, Peter Jackson. How he finds time to direct films and rule a country, I'll never know.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

MoonlightSonata said:


> At charity shops you can sometimes find CDs for as little as 50 cents (NZ cents, that is).


Many in the US shops as well ... a local shop (now closed) had LP's for 25¢ and CD's for 50¢. Many were in prime condition and little signs of any wear - and no scratches on the jewel boxes. Most came from Estate sales where the charity shop would buy items for pennies on the dollar.

I know that charity/thrift shops are not the most favourable places to shop for some, but if you can put aside the messy appearance that some have, you will find some great bargains.

Kh ♫


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My local library sells used CDs for 50 cents each. Not much of a selection but every now and then there is something worthwhile.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Morton Feldman: Violin and Orchestra (Widmann/Pomerico)
> 
> A well-reviewed album, with the inexplicably low price of 99 cents for the MP3 version.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Morton-Feldma...qid=1419501221&sr=8-3&keywords=morton+feldman


Not inexplicable at all. It's a 50-minute single track. So, I suppose their computer program sees this as the same as a three-minute pop track.


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

Stopped by a local second-hand shop today that was offering 5 CDs for $2, so I picked up 10 classical CDs for $4.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Morimur said:


> I like your country and especially love your PM, Peter Jackson. How he finds time to direct films and rule a country, I'll never know.


And, of course, our wonderful Deputy PM Edmund Hillary.


----------



## Suwannee Tim (Jun 6, 2010)

My wife and I have bought hundreds of CDs from pawn shops, mostly Rock and Roll and ****ry (that's Southern for Country) other pop genres. Every now and then a classical CD mostly slim pickins in that genre though.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

CDs I've gotten for a dollar

*Beethoven Triple Concerto, Egmont Overture, Coriolan Overture, Fidelio Overture (Anne-Sophie Mutter, Mark Zelster, Yo Yo Ma,
Herbert von Karajan)*

*Beethoven Symphonies 3 and 4 (Ross Pople and London Festival Orchestra, Jonathon Nott and Bamberg Philharmonic Orchestra*

*Beethoven Symphonies 5 and 6 (Ross Pople and London Festival Orchestra, Jonathon Nott and Bamberg Philharmonic Orchestra*

*Beethoven Symphonies 7,8,9, Fidelio Overture, Egmont Overture (Emmanuel Villaume and Slovak Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen and New Philharmonia Orchestra of London, Ross Pople and London Festival Orchestra dn Chorus, Simon Rattle and London Symphony Orchestra*

*Saint-Saens Organ Symphony, Carnival of the Animals, Danse Macabre, Bacchanale from Samson et Dalila, Marche Militaire Francaise from Suite Algerienne (Eugene Ormandy Philadelphia Orchestra, E Power Biggs, Organ and a lot of other performers*

*Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto 2, Beethoven Emperor (Van Cliburn, Fritz Reiner and Chicago Symphony)*

*Stravinsky Rite of spring, Pulcinella Suite (Yoel Levi and Atlanta Symphony)*

*Brahms Symphony 2 (Erich Leinsdorf and Boston Symphony Orchestra)*

*Mahler Symphony No. 4 (Hans Swarowsky and Czech Philharmonic)*

*Mendelssohn Symphonies 3 and 4 (Georg Solti and Chicago Symphony)*

*Schubert Trout Quintet, Rondo, D 438, Impromptu D 935, No. 3 (Colorado String Quartet + Emmy Verhey, Violin, Danielle DeChenne, Piano)*

*Bach English Suites No. 2,4,5 (Perahia)*

There may be a couple others I'm forgetting... but likewise, more than half of my collection cost 1 dollar or less for each CD and are of fine quality usually.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> CDs I've gotten for a dollar
> 
> *Beethoven Triple Concerto, Egmont Overture, Coriolan Overture, Fidelio Overture (Anne-Sophie Mutter, Mark Zelster, Yo Yo Ma,
> Herbert von Karajan)*
> ...


That's an impressive list of bargains! Where do you find these CD's? Is there a second-hand CD shop in your area, or have you gotten them on Amazon?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bettina said:


> That's an impressive list of bargains! Where do you find these CD's? Is there a second-hand CD shop in your area, or have you gotten them on Amazon?


Just a local *St. Vincent de Paul Store*. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The same over here, even from €0.25 cents they do not sell.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> CDs I've gotten for a dollar
> 
> *Beethoven Triple Concerto, Egmont Overture, Coriolan Overture, Fidelio Overture (Anne-Sophie Mutter, Mark Zelster, Yo Yo Ma,
> Herbert von Karajan)*
> ...


I'd say you got what you paid for...just kidding. Can't get those bargains here.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tchaikov6 said:


> CDs I've gotten for a dollar
> 
> *Beethoven Triple Concerto, Egmont Overture, Coriolan Overture, Fidelio Overture (Anne-Sophie Mutter, Mark Zelster, Yo Yo Ma,
> Herbert von Karajan)*
> ...


Do enjoy yourself , for such a bargain.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I've purchased a few CDs locally for $1-2. Most in this price range are used, but some are new. The Goodwill stores here usually want $1.50-3.00 for CDs at their regular price. Cassettes are usually $0.50-$1. There are many other thrifts here though and some ask for less. Some thrifts have their CDs/cassettes stored in such a disorganized way that it's not even worth digging through them. This is especially true for some thrifts that put them in boxes that have broken glass in them and stuff like that (I've seen this before so be warned). The Goodwills usually have them in a semi-organized fashion at the very least.

I have the best luck shopping for classical music at thrifts near wealthy neighborhoods. This isn't always true with audio equipment though as it seems that some Goodwills get their electronics stock from other areas. Classical music at thrifts tends to be a hit or miss thing. You may go to several and find nothing or nothing but bargain basement Four Seasons and Bolero CDs. OTOH, someone may have donated a large amount of classical CDs at once and they may all be out on the shelves. One thing you have to be careful about is to check the contents of the CD cases to make sure the CD that's in there (if the CDs are even in there) match up with what the outside says and aren't all scratched up. Once I saw a classical CD (can't remember what it was) that had a Travis Tritt CD in it.  I can only assume that the wife liked one thing and the husband liked something totally different. Welcome to Texas I guess. 

The local Half Price Books are another source of cheap CDs. Clearance CDs, new and used, are usually marked down to $1 or $2. I brought a Max Reger Mozart Variations/Hiller Variations Naxos CD from there this week for $1. I got a number of the Thomas Fey Haydn CDs from Haenssler for $2 each. Regular priced CDs are rarely under $2 unless it's a Pilz/Point Classics type CD (some of these are good if you're willing to put up with "fake" recordings, I listened to a Pilz Mozart PC #20 & 26 CD tonight that was pretty good), but I've seen a few new Brilliant Classics CDs there for $2-3. Cassettes at Half Price Books are usually $1-1.50.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> That's an impressive list of bargains! Where do you find these CD's? Is there a second-hand CD shop in your area, or have you gotten them on Amazon?


The problem with Amazon is one must add around $4 for shipping for each 0.99¢ purchase, plus, now they can also add sales tax.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

To keep CM afloat we should be paying a lot more than retail. If we care.. But why celebrate the pummeling of our sources of talent and dedication?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I don't think CM will be well-served by being treated like a charity. But I do support state support for the arts.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I don't think CM will be well-served by being treated like a charity. But I do support state support for the arts.


We can't support music education in schools.

We can't support a classical recording industry.

Tell me if I'm being too melodramatic. What are we doing to the next generations? I think we can guess what will happen to them, when we compare their worlds of appreciation with what ours were - coming up. 

 Some people will say it's all relative and one is just as good or bad as the other ....but I think we know better.


----------



## That Guy Mick (May 31, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> We can't support music education in schools.
> 
> We can't support a classical recording industry.
> 
> ...


It seems that you are being too melodramatic. Is school education paid with CD sales or taxation? Are large vendors selling music on the cheap because they cannot fetch more from buyers? Is the conclusion that royalties are lost because of the purchase of used items hampered by the real possibility that new items may not be available or would never be purchased otherwise?


----------

